# Is this being extravagant or stupid?



## vancutan (Feb 11, 2017)

song closer lyrics​
I can find a need...

I have been thinking of getting another grinder or two, reason being, I could keep a couple of coffee types ready for action without the need to clean out and fill with the preferences for the day.

Is this being extravagant or stupid?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

If you can afford it and have space, I see no issue


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I use 2 grinders, but the one for brewed is a hand grinder.

2 makes sense.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you Have the need and the space, not only is it a good idea it is a great idea.

You might want to consider keeping the grinder you have when you upgrade or just get another and another for as many types of coffee or brew method you use.

Have a thought though for the amount of coffee loaded into any of these and for how long.... remember fresh is best.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Also, surely having the remnants of the grinds sitting in the burrs and chute etc for a few days between use isn't optimal, whereas your current approach means that either you have fresh grinds of the same type going through the next day, or, it's cleaned and beans of another type go through.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As said above, if you keep beans in them for several days you will be having stale coffee and the grind will need adjusting as the beans dry or absorb moisture.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

For a few domestic coffees a day I have to say,IMO yes it is both extravagant & stupid.

You will always end up with stale coffee going through. A good idea is one electric grinder & consider a hand grinder as a second.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If it's two or three mythi then no as the retention is minimal!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just do it....whether it is extravagant or stupid is only someone else opinion...sod them!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

why not think about 1 single dosing grinder instead?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

How about a K30 twin?


----------

